# [I am Hector from Germany]



## Hector (Feb 18, 2016)

Hallo Guys,
I am Hactor and a German Roidseller in the Underground Szene.
My englisch is bad, but i look here for new kontakts
Regards


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 18, 2016)

Do you have any yam root by chance?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2016)

Hector said:


> Hallo Guys,
> I am Hactor and a German Roidseller in the Underground Szene.
> My englisch is bad, but i look here for new kontakts
> Regards


Shut the **** up troll


----------



## Hector (Feb 18, 2016)

no bro
tell teris he has that


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 18, 2016)

Let's do 2 player TS.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 18, 2016)

[Welcome, I'm Yaya]

I dated a girl back in 2003, she was German and her name Guttensnout... 

What kind of juice u sell? Arck me nugens


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2016)

Fahr zur Hölle. Sie wull mehr Glück bei steroidology.com


----------



## DF (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm Jewish!  You give  me roids!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 18, 2016)

a puerto rican german..I trust him


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hector said:


> My englisch is bad, but i look here for new kontakts
> Regards



Jeez you guys are mean.

Hector, I apologize for any inconveniences these gentlemen have caused you.

 Here bro, I got you.

http://www.1800contacts.com


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2016)

Please send free samples to:

8701 Morrissette Drive 
Springfield, VA 22152


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 18, 2016)

My english is really good... and I do not need any contacts


----------



## thqmas (Feb 18, 2016)

everyone just sign in, but nobody reads the rules. nice...


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 18, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Please send free samples to:
> 
> 8701 Morrissette Drive
> Springfield, VA 22152


You know I had to google that, classic.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 19, 2016)

Welcome I guess. I'm sure you're gone all ready .


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 19, 2016)

Now is the time on Sprockets when we dannnse....


----------



## thqmas (Feb 19, 2016)

Lol, how did you find this with hebrew subs?

Well here you go, just for laughs...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi my name is Panda and I'm from planet earth. I wear contacts for my eyes too and am always looking for a new source since 1800Contacts scammed me


----------



## thqmas (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes, only after 10 posts we can start ignoring your PM's


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 26, 2016)

bugrob said:


> What!! Are you serious?



Who the **** are you in such a hurry to pm


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Who the **** are you in such a hurry to pm



Tillacle Labs......


----------



## TwinPeaks (Feb 27, 2016)

1488 ziga !!!!


----------



## thqmas (Mar 1, 2016)

TwinPeaks said:


> 1488 ziga !!!!



So you're a Neo-Nazi, TwinPeaks?

Edit:
Oh I get it, because his Hector from Germany. lol
But truth is, you have less neo-nazis in Germany than elsewhere.


----------

